# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  نوشتن برنامه ماشین حساب با vb.net

## رسول یارمحمدیان

چگونه می توانم یک برنامه ماشین حساب توپ با vb.net بنویسم

----------


## mohandesan

توپ یعنی چی یعنی مثل مهندسی همه امکانی داشته باشه؟

----------


## ghafoori

دوست عزیز به این تاپیک نگاهی بیاندازید ببینید به درد نمی خورد
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...B3%D8%A7%D8%A8

----------


## omid_zamani2

سلام:

من در vb.net در محيط ويندوز يك ماشين حساب درست كردم.
دكمه هام هم ازيك گرفته تا نه و عامت هاي جمع ، تفريق ، ضرب ، تقسيم ، و مساي است .
ميخواهم وقتي روي دكمه يك (1) زدم روي textbox نمايش داده شود .
و وقتي روي دكمه دو زدم عدد دو بغل دست عدد يك نمايش داده شود .
 من اين كد را بلد نيستم.
از شما هم درخواست رهنمايي ميكنم.
هر چه زود تر بهتر.
چون خيلي شديد نياز دارم.
------------------
با تشكر.!

----------


## morteza_261

> سلام:
> 
> من در vb.net در محيط ويندوز يك ماشين حساب درست كردم.
> دكمه هام هم ازيك گرفته تا نه و عامت هاي جمع ، تفريق ، ضرب ، تقسيم ، و مساي است .
> ميخواهم وقتي روي دكمه يك (1) زدم روي textbox نمايش داده شود .
> و وقتي روي دكمه دو زدم عدد دو بغل دست عدد يك نمايش داده شود .
> من اين كد را بلد نيستم.
> از شما هم درخواست رهنمايي ميكنم.
> هر چه زود تر بهتر.
> ...


سلام
میتونی از این کد استفاده کنی:

Textbox.Text=TextBox.Text + "2"

----------


## omid_zamani2

با سلام:

من فرم ماشين حساب رو تمام كردم ، و تمام دكمه هاي آن را هم گذاشتم .
من فقط ميخواهم تمامي عمليات در همان TextBox1 انجام شود.
يعني عدد 1 نوشته شود و + را كه زدم ،
و مثلا عدد 5 را كه زدم مساوي را كه زدم جواب نهايي در همان TextBox1 نمايش داده شود.
( به راستي من كه فقط يك TextBox1 دارم و چطور كد دكمه به اضافه را بنويسم كه در همان TextBox انجام شود.)
( همين عمل هم در كد = (مساوي)‌ هم صادق است )

از شما خواهش ميكنم من را راهنمايي كنيد. خيلي ببخشيد ((...سريع...))

با تشكر omid_Zamani2
---------
omid_zamani2@yahoo.com

----------


## morteza_261

> با سلام:
> 
> من فرم ماشين حساب رو تمام كردم ، و تمام دكمه هاي آن را هم گذاشتم .
> من فقط ميخواهم تمامي عمليات در همان TextBox1 انجام شود.
> يعني عدد 1 نوشته شود و + را كه زدم ،
> و مثلا عدد 5 را كه زدم مساوي را كه زدم جواب نهايي در همان TextBox1 نمايش داده شود.
> ( به راستي من كه فقط يك TextBox1 دارم و چطور كد دكمه به اضافه را بنويسم كه در همان TextBox انجام شود.)
> ( همين عمل هم در كد = (مساوي)‌ هم صادق است )
> 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز
توی همین سایت تعدادی ماشین حساب هست
به نظر من یکی از اونا رو بگیر و خوب نگاه کن،کل کار میاد دستت

----------

